# SSH redirect problem

## capone007

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes "problemchen" :

ich möchte SSH auf eth1 (LAN), port 22 lauschen lassen, möchte jedoch, dass iptables ankommende pakete auf eth0 (Inet), port 1234 nach eth0:22 weiterleitet, damit ich den ssh-server nur auf einem interface laufen lassen muss.

Leider bekomme ich es per iptables nicht hin - ich weiß nicht, wie ich von einem interface aufs andere umleite.

kann mir da jemand helfen?

Danke für eure aufmerksamkeit  :Smile: 

----------

## hurra

iptables -A PREROUTING -d ipvoneth1:22 -p tcp -j DNAT --to-destination  ipvoneth0:22

So vielleicht?

Alles ohne gewär

----------

## capone007

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort - leider funktioniert das so auch nich für mich...aber du hast mich auf etwas gebracht:

```
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 1234 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.0.0.1:22
```

leider fuktioniert das auch nicht - sollte es meiner meinung nach aber...wer findet den fehler?!  :Wink: 

----------

## hurra

Deine Default-Policies sind auf ACCEPT?

Könntest ja mal anstelle von dem DNAT erstmal loggen und schaun, ob da was ankommt.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ich hab das so am laufen:

```

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 1234 -d $EXTIP -j DNAT --to $INTIP:22

iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -i $EXTIF -d $INTIP -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT

```

So geht das bei mir. Jedoch musst du vielleicht noch die OUTPUT und POSTROUTING Chain anpassen. Je nach dem, was dort erlaubt ist.

MfG. Stefan

----------

